# Flehmen response



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

I posted yesterday about my girl who is getting close to baby time, but I'm unsure of a due date. I was doing a little internet research last night, and came across something that talked about bred does sniffing the ground where they'd just peed and having a Flehmen reaction. It was a DOH moment for me - I saw her do that two days ago, and my husband and I both saw her do it at different times yesterdays has anyone noticed this in their girls approaching their time? How far in advance of labor have you seen it? The photo is of her bag and backside, taken yesterday....we've got a couple of pretty cold nights coming up, and I need to get more heat lamps if this response indicated impending labor - all of my heat lamps are in chick brooders now...gah! Thank you so much for any help you can give me!!









Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I notice my does do this when they are getting close. But there is not set amount of days before kidding that they do it. Sometimes hours sometimes days.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've never paid much attention to how far along they are when they do it. I just chalk it up to crazy goat behavior. LOL Your doe is definitely getting close tho. Her udder is looking pretty full and it looks like her vulva is opening just a little too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I had a doe last year that kidded within 24 hours after starting that behavior.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine do it all the time, lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So, yet again, it means nothing necessarily :lol: These darn does!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My 9 year old Nigerian does that on a regular basis too.


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

My buck does it all the time, but I've never once seen her do it. It surprised us enough that we were in gales of laughter, trying to grab our phones so we could get a picture of her grinning at us. Definitely not typical for her. She's still here though, with good ligs and an udder that's not tight. Which is fine, I'd love for her to go another week or two.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

